# Competition near Venezuela, Guyana, Suriname and Colombia



## rwcinoto (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi all!

I just wanted to inform you that there will be a competition in Brazil on Feb 11th, 2012, in a city in the very north of the country, which is very near to some other Latin American countries like Venezuela, Guyana, Suriname, Colombia, French Guyana...

Take a look at the map:
Boa Vista, RR.

You from these other countries are all welcome to this competition. I know that there has never been a competition in some of these countries, so it might be a good opportunity for you and it would be a pleasure to us to meet some other people.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=Roraima2012

Hope to see you.


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 9, 2011)

I would go, but its very far, plus its in the middle of no where.


----------



## choza244 (Dec 10, 2011)

thanks for the invitation


----------



## Bryandgg (Dec 23, 2011)

It will be nice to have one in Caracas or somewhere close in the future , its sad that no many venezuelan people know about this kind of events :/


----------

